

Top 200 Blogs for Developers (Q2 2009) - michael_dorfman
http://www.noop.nl/2009/06/top-200-blogs-for-developers-q2-2009.html

======
michael_dorfman
Some very good ones near the top of the list, but Coding Horror is #2? Yikes!

